# Ideal - idéel



## Coque

Hola,
¿No debiera ponerse en la entrada "ideal", del diccionario es-fr, una tercera acepción "_idéel(le)_"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Coque,

Como el foro está para completar el diccionario, acabas de cumplir con el objetivo del foro. 

Lo bueno hubiese sido que dieras la definición de esta otra acepción:


> *Idéel*_
> PHILOS._ Qui se rapporte à l'idée ou qui n'existe que dans l'idée. Synon. _idéal _(v. ce mot I A), _abstrait, conceptuel, théorique_
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/idéel



En los "links" en el cuadro a la izquierda de las definiciones, tienes "suggestions", sirve para señalar los fallos del diccionario. Gracias por hacerlo. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## totor

Ustedes sabrán disculpar mi ignorancia, pero no termino de entender la diferencia entre ambas palabras.

El CNRTL dice de 'idéal'


> Qui n'a qu'une existence intellectuelle, sans être ou sans pouvoir être perçu par les sens; _*en partic. *_*qui a les caractères de l'idée*


(el subrayado es mío), y de 'idéel' exactamente lo que citó Gévy:


> Qui se rapporte à l'idée ou qui n'existe que dans l'idée. Synon. _idéal _(v. ce mot I A), _abstrait, conceptuel, théorique._


¿Cuál es la diferencia?

El DRAE, por su parte, dice de 'ideal', en sus dos primeras acepciones


> 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la idea.
> 2. adj. Que no existe sino en el pensamiento.


No puedo dejar de pensar que estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Mi autor*, por su parte, refiriéndose al dispositivo cinematográfico canónico (sala oscura, pantalla grande, butacas), dice "ce modèle idéal et idéel ne s'incarne jamais totalment dans la plupart des situations réelles", y yo, que sentía la obligación de respetar el texto pero al mismo tiempo explicar la diferencia, puse:

… este modelo ideal y abstracto* …
​* En el original _idéal et idéel_, dos palabras casi homófonas en francés. La segunda remite a la idea, o solo existe en la idea, mientras que la primera…

Y ahí me quedé paralizado. La primera… ¿qué?, ¿que no tiene más que una existencia intelectual, como dice el CNRTL?

Pero una 'existencia intelectual' y una 'idea' ¿no son exactamente la misma cosa?



* Jacques Aumont, _Que reste-t-il du cinéma ?_


----------



## swift

En un tratado de estética, don Raimundo Kupareo planteaba una distinción entre _ideal_ e _idealizado_, más o menos:





> En francés “l'idée” —la idea— da posibilidad de formar dos adverbios (sic) distintos: “idéel” e “idéal”; el primero se refiere al mundo de ideas, el segundo, al mundo de ideales (valores).
> 
> Kupareo, Raimundo. _El valor del arte._


Hay autores anglosajones que discuten esta distinción:


> Tenemos que ser claros en cuanto al término _idéal_, que para Max Weber no significaba que el objetivo del procedimiento intelectual fuera normativo. El término más exacto, como Dominique Schnapper (1999)* nos recordó hace poco, sería _idéel_, el cual supondría la ventaja de evitar la confusión al recalcar que el método se refiere a la construcción de una idea o de un punto de vista, vale decir, la _schématisation _consciente y razonada de la realidad a fin de entenderla mejor. Sin embargo, se ha de admitir que, desde la primera traducción del trabajo de Max Weber al francés, el término _type idéal_ se ha impuesto, lo cual dificulta no adoptarlo ahora.
> 
> Châtel, Vivianne & Soulet, Marc-Henry (ed.). Coping and Pulling Through. Action Processes in Vulnerable Situations. New York: Routledge, 2019.
> 
> Coping and Pulling Through
> 
> * Schnapper, D. (1999), _La compréhension sociologique. Démarche de l’analyse typologique_, Presses universitaires de France, Vol. 32(4-5).


Un artículo que explica el _type idéal_ según Weber: https://www.cairn.info/revue-francaise-de-sociologie-1-2003-3-page-531.htm#pa4.

Por si sirve de consuelo, el gráfico de NGrams demuestra que _idéel_ no es tan usual como _idéal_: Google Ngram Viewer.

Esta distinción terminológica es más filosófica y técnica que práctica.


----------



## totor

Sí, José, por supuesto conozco el ideal tipo o tipo ideal de Weber, pero no veo que aquí se aplique.

Desconozco el concepto original en alemán, pero me temo que no debe haber esa diferencia entre 'idéal' e 'idéel'.

Sea como fuere del concepto de Weber, me gusta lo que dice don Raimundo, y te agradezco la referencia.

La cuestión es saber si lo que él dice es realmente aceptado como para poner esa idea (valga la redundancia) en la nota.


----------



## swift

Claro, el meollo del asunto está en determinar si _ideal _/_ idealizado_ podría ser una traducción válida (o bien, _ideal_ / _idealización_; _ideación_ / _idealización; ideal _/_ ideado_). Lo cierto es que a veces ciertos autores franceses son dados a introducir dualidades como estas sin desarrollarlas mucho, por mero capricho enfático más que por tratar de llevar a cabo una exploración conceptual desmenuzada.  No hace falta que te cuente de aquellos autores que apiñan sinónimos o términos afines en una retahíla de asociaciones libres.


----------



## totor

Más que


swift said:


> _ideal _/_ idealizado_


me gusta lo que él mismo dice:


> “idéel” e “idéal”; el primero se refiere al mundo de ideas, el segundo, al mundo de ideales (valores)


diría exactamente la nota con nombre y apellido del autor.

Y hasta sería capaz de darte el crédito, José   .

Pero para eso es imprescindible saber si no es una locura de don Raimundo…

De otro modo la nota no se sostiene, con su nombre.

En cuyo caso prefiero jugarme yo y, basándome en lo que dice el CNRTL de 'idéel', poner


totor said:


> … este modelo ideal y abstracto* …
> * En el original _idéal et idéel_, dos palabras casi homófonas en francés.


y sanseacabó.

Ah, y no había visto lo del ngram viewer, pero podía imaginármelo, por otra parte, como dije antes, por más filosófica y técnica que sea, es lo que mi autor escribió.


----------



## swift

Otra opción: _este modelo, que es idea e ideal_. Pero lo digo con boca chica, porque no estoy seguro de que esta dualidad tenga las mismas connotaciones en el acervo filosófico en castellano. O bien, _que es ideación e idealización_.



totor said:


> … este modelo ideal y abstracto* …
> * En el original _idéal et idéel_, dos palabras casi homófonas en francés.
> 
> 
> 
> y sanseacabó.
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## totor

O invirtiendo el último tuyo y sin nota, José, porque ese el verdadero orden:

… este modelo, que es ideal e idea, nunca se encarna totalmente …

Así no parece haber ninguna traición, no?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Luego de mucho pensar propongo: "ideal y perfecto".


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "ideal y perfecto"


Hola, León.

Lo que no entiendo es qué tiene que ver 'perfecto' con 'idéel'.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En realidad invertí los términos porque me sonaba mejor en castellano: "ideal" se corresponde con "idéel" y "perfecto" con "idéal". Pero bueno, podemos decir "perfecto e ideal".

Por un lado, coincido con Swift:



swift said:


> Lo cierto es que a veces ciertos autores franceses son dados a introducir dualidades como estas sin desarrollarlas mucho, por mero capricho enfático más que por tratar de llevar a cabo una exploración conceptual desmenuzada.



No obstante, creo que aquí -y más tratándose de un _modelo_, lo cual remite casi de inmediato a Platón- la dualidad _idéel / idéal_ trata de reflejar la distinción entre lo que es propio de la idea ("idéel"), en sentido estricto, y lo que comúnmente llamamos "ideal" (algo "perfecto" , una construcción abstracta del pensamiento reguladora de la acción, un paradigma utópico, etc., etc.). Pero _me falta contexto_. Lo que sigue se basará, hasta tener mayor información, en dicho supuesto.

El gran problema es que, en buen platonismo, la Idea no tiene nada que ver con lo "ideal" sino con lo _real_. La teoría platónica de las ideas no es un idealismo sino un realismo ontológico. Por eso no me convence "abstracto" para "idéel". Pero, pensándolo dos veces, traducirlo por "ideal" o por "perfecto" puede inducir a otra clase de confusión: que se piense que es "ideal" en el sentido más habitual del término. Por lo tanto, se me ocurre una alternativa: "ideal (_idéal_) y eidético (_idéel_)".


----------



## totor

Decididamente, me gusta la cita de Kupareo según José: “idéel” e “idéal”; el primero se refiere al mundo de ideas, el segundo, al mundo de ideales (valores); y si digo según José es porque no puedo encontrar más referencias en google, que obviamente necesito para citarlo en la nota.


----------



## totor

De todas las opciones aquí barajadas me inclino por dos: a) sin nota y b) con nota, que aquí transcribo:

a)
… este modelo, que es un ideal y una idea, nunca se encarna totalmente …

b)
… este modelo de ideales y de ideas* nunca se encarna totalmente …

* En el original _ce modèle idéal et idéel_, dos palabras casi homófonas en francés. Según Raimundo Kupareo en su _Tratado de estética_: “En francés ‘l'idée’ —la idea— da posibilidad de formar dos adverbios (_sic_) distintos: ‘idéel’ e ‘idéal’; el primero se refiere al mundo de ideas, el segundo, al mundo de ideales (valores)”. Agradezco a mi amigo Swift el haberme comunicado esta referencia. [N. del T.]


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Había pasado este hilo por alto. 

Lo más probable es que estoy totalmente equivocada pero lo que yo entiendo si realmente _modèle_ se refiere al "dispositivo " tal como lo definió Aumont  es decir



> ce qui règle le rapport du spectateur à des images dans un certain contexte symbolique



... un modelo *ideal e ideacional*. 

Ideal en el sentido de perteneciente a las ideas e ideacional desde la perspectiva de la formación de ideas.


----------



## totor

No estás


Athos de Tracia said:


> totalmente equivocada


ni mucho menos, Athos, es tu opinión y la valoro como tal.

Y por otra parte, como dije en mi primer post, el modelo es el dispositivo canónico del cine, que ciertamente, desde la revolución digital, probablemente sea el menos visto.

Y ya que estamos, una de las cosas que me gustaría saber, y esto lo tendría que responder el amigo José, que pareciera ser el único que vio la cita completa, es si el (sic) es también de Kupareo o no.

Yo no logro conseguir en google una cita ni remotamente parecida (salvo la que él mismo puso en WR, claro está).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Y ya que estamos, una de las cosas que me gustaría saber, y esto lo tendría que responder el amigo José, que pareciera ser el único que vio la cita completa, es si el (sic) es también de Kupareo o no.
> 
> Yo no logro conseguir en google una cita ni remotamente parecida (salvo la que él mismo puso en WR, claro está).


Yo tampoco. Y sin referencias bibliográficas completas, me parece muy arriesgado citar ese fragmento.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> sin referencias bibliográficas completas, me parece muy arriesgado citar ese fragmento


Exactamente, Athos, yo pienso lo mismo, y por eso le pedía más datos a José.

Así que supongo que finalmente la elegida va a ser la opción a):


totor said:


> … este modelo, que es un ideal y una idea, nunca se encarna totalmente …


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Y ya que estamos, una de las cosas que me gustaría saber, y esto lo tendría que responder el amigo José, que pareciera ser el único que vio la cita completa, es si el (sic) es también de Kupareo o no.


Hola, Totor:

Tal como se observa en el fragmento que te pasé por mensaje privado, ese “sic” lo puse yo.  Claramente, no se trata de adverbios.

Las referencias bibliográficas son las siguientes: Kupareo, Raimundo. _El valor del arte. Axiología estética._ Santiago: Pontificia Universidad Católica, 1964.

Me demoré en contestarte porque estuve probando distintos servidores por medio de VPN, para ver con cuál lograba tener una vista más amplia del texto de Kupareo.  Solo conseguí una vista previa de dos portadas. El título varía entre el que anoté arriba y un tratado de estética en el que aparece también el texto citado, pero en una nota a pie de página.


----------



## totor

Agradezco tu post, José.

Me temo que, queriendo aclarar, voy a oscurecer más el texto.

Será entonces la opción a) la definitiva, que también tiene tu marca.

Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.


----------



## swift

Sí, a veces la solución más simple es la más juiciosa. 😜 Lamento no haber podido ayudarte a resolver el embrollo. 😕

Por si sirviera de algo, creo que con “ideal” e “ideacional” tenés un par de buenas pistas. Yo andaba buscando por el lado de los sustantivos porque no había logrado encontrar un adjetivo propio para “ideación”. Tan sencillo que estaba. 😅


----------



## totor

Todos agregaron su "pierre" (que ciertamente es más que nuestro "granito de arena") al edificio, y como vos mismo decís, a veces hay que conformarse con la solución más simple.

Un abrazo para todos, y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## swift

Gracias por traernos estos hilos tan fascinantes siempre, Totor. Aprendo mucho con y de vos.


----------



## totor

Es mutuo, José.

Como sabés, la comunidad de WR figura en lugar destacado en mi diccionario.


----------

